# Diskussion zu Uraltdialern



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

Stiftung Warentest war doch sicherlich ein seriöser Anbieter, oder seid ihr nicht dieser Meinung?
Der Content hat gestimmt, der Dialer war für damalige Verhältnisse sicher.
Es gab dort auch keine Beschwerden.

Ich denke immernoch, dass vor allem die unseriösen Angebote, und nicht nur unsichere Dialersoftware zu der jetzigen Lage geführt hat.

Es ist nunmal so, dass eigentlich jeder ohne große Probleme in dieses Geschäft einsteigen und zumindest kleinere Beträge verdienen kann.
Um dieses Einkommen zu erhöhen, versucht man eben, den User möglichst in die Irre zuführen, damit er versehentlich einwählt.
Diese Angebote nahmen überhand und es entstand der Eindruck, dass Dialer grundsätzlich nur für Abzock-Angebote eingesetzt wird.
dadurch hat heute kein Bürger mehr Vertrauen in dieses Zahlungsystem.

Dabei fing alles so normal und seriös an.
Hier mal ein Bild des ersten Sendman (ist das so erlaubt, ohne URL?) Dialers, um 2001:







Mehr davon gibt es, wenn ihr auf www.archive.org mal stardialer.de eingebt.


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Doch wenn sich keiner um die "Seriösierung" dieses Programmes kümmert wird das nix -aber von den Dialeranbietern kann dieser Schritt nicht erwartet werden.



Ach, wieso das denn nicht ?


----------



## Moralapostel (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schutz vor ungewollten Dialern *ist gegeben*, jetzt sollte man weitermachen.
> 
> Das Zahlungsmittel Dialer *hat Potenzial*, ich würde es auch selber nutzen, hätte ich keinen DSL-Anschluss.
> Doch wenn sich keiner um die *"Seriösierung" dieses Programmes *kümmert wird das nix - aber *von den Dialeranbietern kann dieser Schritt nicht erwartet werden*.



Du hast interessante Ansichten! Daraus folgt, daß das gesamte Forum sich mit gewollten Dialern beschäftigt, die Dialeranbieter nicht für die Seriösität ihrer Programme (und/oder Contents) verantwortlich sind???

Soll das irgendeine Form von Ironie sein? 

Übrigens, die Dialeranbieter haben sich ja schon sehr extrem um den Abbau von Seriösität verdient gemacht, in dem sie ihre "Content"-Anbieter vor "Übergriffen der Justiz" schützen. War das ein Schritt, der von Ihnen erwartet werden konnte? Ich denke Ja!

Und darum: Das einzige Potential des Dialers liegt in einem Eimer, in den man von Zeit zu Zeit einen neuen Beutel einsetzen muß!


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

Theoretisch ist es natürlich möglich, dass alle Dialeranbieter sich besinnen, seriöse Angebote auf den Markt zu werfen.
Aber, jetzt mal ehrlich, diese Chance ist doch relativ klein.
An mir soll es nicht liegen, aber fast jeder ist nunmal aufs schnelle Geld aus (ich gebe auch gerne zu, dass dies bei mir Anfangs auch so war. Allerdings habe ich schon immer vermieden, irgendwelche falschen Versprechungen zu machen. Jetzt habe ich mit Dialern weitestgehend gar nichts mehr am Hut.)

Aber trotzdem halte ich den (seriösen!) Dialer für ein super Zahlungsmittel.
 - Es ist keine Registrierung für den User notwendig-
 - Man zahlt nur solange, wie man das Angebot nutzt. (Dropcharge mal außer Acht gelassen)
 - Man bleibt anonym.
 - Es gibt (bis auf DSL) keinerlei technische Einschränkungen und es werden keine zusätzlichen Dienste benötigt.

Und ich rede hier jetzt quasi vom nackten Programmcode eines Dialers.
Einfach mal Abseits aller Abzocke und Unseriösität.


----------



## Veruschka (30 April 2004)

@[email protected],

die ach ja so „seriösen“ Dialeranbieter  (Nummernbroker) haben ja die Möglichkeit den Content zu überprüfen und entsprechend  zu handeln.  Aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie das wirklich wollen  

Veruschka


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke immernoch, dass vor allem die unseriösen Angebote, und nicht nur unsichere Dialersoftware zu der jetzigen Lage geführt hat.



Was soll das ? Unseriöse Angebote verkaufen sich doch nur mit unsicheren Dialern. Es ist auch nicht so, dass der Schutz vor ungewollten Einwahlen jetzt gegeben ist, wie die vor allem in den letzten Wochen wieder auftretenden Fälle zeigen. 
Für seriöse Angebote, für die mancher bereit ist Geld zu zahlen, gibt es durch aus alternative Zahlungsmethoden - auch für Kleinunternehmer.

zum Muster-Dialer (Beispiele Sendman) - Was bedeutet eigentlich die 3,63 ? Ist irgendwie nicht so richtig klar.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch ist es natürlich möglich, dass alle Dialeranbieter sich besinnen, seriöse Angebote auf den Markt zu werfen.
> Aber, jetzt mal ehrlich, diese Chance ist doch relativ klein.
> (...)
> Aber trotzdem halte ich den (seriösen!) Dialer für ein super Zahlungsmittel.



?????


----------



## Captain Picard (30 April 2004)

@ [email protected]

ich will dir nicht deine Illusionen nehmen, das dürfte auch kaum möglich sein, da du anscheinend 
einfach nicht einsehen willst , daß deinen von dir angeführten  (höchst fragwürdigen und zweifelhaften) 
 Vorteilen nicht zu beseitigendes Mißbrauchspotential gegenüber steht. 

In Österreich gibts ein Sprichwort: "Die Menschen san guat , bloß die Leit san a Gsindel" 

Willst du das nicht einsehen oder feht dir die nötige Einsichtsfähigkeit, daß ein Zahlungsmittel/methode,
die  vom Grundsatz und Prinzip her zum Mißbrauch zwangsläufig einlädt, indiskutabel ist ?

cp


----------



## Moralapostel (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei fing alles so normal und seriös an.
> Hier mal ein Bild des ersten Sendman...



Sieht auf den ersten Blick prima aus, sogar Entfernen ist vorgesehen und eine maximale Einwahlzeit. Und dann kam der Markt und regelte die Nachfrage und da haben Entfernen, Kontrolle behalten und andere Umsatzbremsen keine Rolle mehr gespielt. Und dann wurde der Dialer "marktgerecht" angepaßt.

In Anlehnung an 1989: Wer war der Dialer?



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch ist es natürlich *möglich, dass alle Dialeranbieter sich besinnen*, seriöse Angebote auf den Markt zu werfen.
> Aber, jetzt mal ehrlich, diese Chance ist doch *relativ klein*.
> An mir soll es nicht liegen, aber fast jeder ist nunmal aufs schnelle Geld aus (ich gebe auch gerne zu, dass dies bei mir Anfangs auch so war. Allerdings habe ich schon immer vermieden, irgendwelche falschen Versprechungen zu machen. Jetzt habe ich mit Dialern weitestgehend gar nichts mehr am Hut.)



Herrje!
1. Das ist absolut unmöglich! 2. Die Chance ist Nullkommanull! 3. Du wirst Dich entscheiden müssen: Entweder, Du distanzierst Dich von Dialern, was Du bereits tust, in dem Du hervorhebst Du hättest mit Dialern nichts am Hut (dann hör auf die Werbetrommel zu rühren) oder Du gibst Deinem Erinnerung-an-gute-Zeiten-Schmerz nach und startest die Initiative Clean-Dialer-Dealer (dann mußt Du Dich mit der Nullkommanull-Chance herumschlagen).

Quo vadis, [email protected]?


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Klar gibt es die. Aber wieso dem User nur eine Möglichkeit bieten, wenn es mehrere gibt?

2. Natürlich ist das Beispiel auch nicht perfekt, aber z.B. die Einstellung für die gewünschte Online-Zeit zeigt doch, wohin der Hase laufen *sollte*.
Nur leider lief er in die andere Richtung - nämlich in Richtung Abzocke.

/edit:
@Captain Picard: Warum nicht?
Wenn Software und Content reguliert sind sehe ich kein Problem darin.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht?
> Wenn Software und Content reguliert sind sehe ich kein Problem darin.



Hoffnungsloser Fall , jede weitere Diskussion sinnlos...

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (30 April 2004)

[ironiemode]
Muscheln sind auch ein praktisches Zahlungsmittel. Man kann sie auf Bändchen auffädeln, sie klappern lustig in der Tasche und Shell hat überall Schleichwerbung und kann den Etat zur Spritpreissenkung verwenden.

Und dass niemand asich einfach so am Strand gefälschte Tauschmittel besorgt, ist doch klar. So viel Ehrlichkeit steht dem Menschen doch nun wirklich zu!

[/ironiemode] 

Ehrlich, [email protected], ich bin der Ausgewogenheit und weitestgehenden Unparteilichkeit gerne verpflichtet - aber trotz Suche von mehr als 14 Monaten habe ich keinen heute eingesetzten, guten und von mir akzeptierten Dialer gefunden - und zwar weder das Programm noch eine Contentseite, die so sinnvoll abgerechnet würde. 

(Ausgenommen sind hier wegen Besonderer Geschmacksvorgabe meiner Person alle XXX-Seiten, zu denen ich nichts aussagen kann).


----------



## dvill (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

>


Schönes Beispiel.

Das war wohl Programmversion 3,63 von damals, aber wo steht der Preis?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (30 April 2004)

Mir entzieht sich im Augenblick was die ollen Kamellen des sendman Schrottdialers  mit dem 
aktuellen Threadthema  zu tun haben? 

*30 Euro für im Netz abgekupferte Referate* 

Ich hab langsam den Eindruck, daß hier vom Thema des Spiegelartikels 
abgelenkt werden soll (@dvill : no offense , du hast mit den ollen Kamellen nicht angefangen ) 

cp


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, ein themenunbezogener Beitrag noch:
Ich denke schon, dass dies den Preis bezeichnet, da 3,63 damals die normale 0190er Gebühr war. Warum dahinter aber das DM fehlt ist mir rätselhaft. Wollte man den Dialer verschleiern, hätte man nach damaligen Gesetzen fast alle anderen Funktionen auch weglassen können.

@Captain-Picard:
Danke für den Link zur RegTP DB. Echt mal interessant zu sehen, welche Domains schon alle im Besitz von ISAS sind.
Hier sind auch die meisten aufgelistet, falls Interesse besteht: http://www.dialerdomains.tk (Ich weiß nicht, ob dieser Link hier erlaubt ist, wenn nicht, einfach löschen)


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

Hier fehlt der letzt Beitrag von dvill.
Bitte tragt den noch nach.

Zu diesem wollte ich anmerken, dass mir die fehlende Preisangabe tatsächlich nicht aufgefallen ist, aber nun sehe ich, dass auch die Rufnummer fehlt.
Aber als peinliche Panne würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, das sollte nur ein kleines Beispiel meinerseits sein, dass die Dialer früher etwas kundenfreundlicher gestaltet waren. Abgesehen von den fehlenden Angaben natürlich, ich hatte aber auch mehr die Funktionsweise gemeint.


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hier fehlt der letzt Beitrag von dvill.
> Bitte tragt den noch nach.



Hier: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=52271#52271


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> > Warum dahinter aber das DM fehlt ist mir rätselhaft.
> 
> 
> Mit Verlaub: Das ist eine schwache Ausrede.
> ...


----------



## dotshead (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Aber trotzdem halte ich den (seriösen!) Dialer für ein super Zahlungsmittel.
> - Es ist keine Registrierung für den User notwendig-
> - Man zahlt nur solange, wie man das Angebot nutzt. (Dropcharge mal außer Acht gelassen)
> - Man bleibt anonym.
> - Es gibt (bis auf DSL) keinerlei technische Einschränkungen und es werden keine zusätzlichen Dienste benötigt.



*lol* Mist bei mir läuft kein Dialer unter GNU/Linux. Ich empfinde nen Dialer auch nicht als unseriös, wenn er die Richtlinien der RegTP einhält. Allerdings halte ich Seiten, die Dialer-only
als Zahlungsmittel einsetzen per se als unseriös. Seriöse Seiten bieten z.B. Voicecall oder CC-Payment


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei fing alles so normal und seriös an.
> Hier mal ein Bild des ersten Sendman (ist das so erlaubt, ohne URL?) Dialers, um 2001:
> (...)
> Mehr davon gibt es, wenn ihr auf www.archive.org mal stardialer.de eingebt.



Da ist also einer, der sich mit der Vergangenheit von stardialer auskennt...

Also: Was passiert denn z.B., wenn ich auf solchen Archivseiten (wie von Dir erwähnt) zB dialercenter.de eingebe? Was soll denn diese komische Datei cash-hit33.exe bedeuten? Die domain www.cash-h**.**, von der die Datei manchmal kommt (je nach Webarchiv-Version), hat nur einen DENIC-Standarddialogfenster zu bieten...


----------



## [email protected] (30 April 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> *lol* Mist bei mir läuft kein Dialer unter GNU/Linux. Ich empfinde nen Dialer auch nicht als unseriös, wenn er die Richtlinien der RegTP einhält. Allerdings halte ich Seiten, die Dialer-only
> als Zahlungsmittel einsetzen per se als unseriös. Seriöse Seiten bieten z.B. Voicecall oder CC-Payment


Also die Linux-User sollten jetzt wohl doch eher eine kleine Minderheit sein, mich (manchmal) eingeschlossen. 

Den zweiten Punkt von dir habe ich ja auch schon angesprochen, desto mehr Zahlungsmöglichkeiten, desto besser.
Nur sollte man hier den Projektbetreibern etwas entgegenkommen, Pay-by-Call ist bei Intexus z.B. sehr umständlich einzurichten.



> Da ist also einer, der sich mit der Vergangenheit von stardialer auskennt...
> 
> Also: Was passiert denn z.B., wenn ich auf solchen Archivseiten (wie von Dir erwähnt) zB dialercenter.de eingebe? Was soll denn diese komische Datei cash-hit33.exe bedeuten? Die domain www.cash-h**.**, von der die Datei manchmal kommt (je nach Webarchiv-Version), hat nur einen DENIC-Standarddialogfenster zu bieten...


Hehe, nein, ich kenne mich damit eigentlich gar nicht aus. Ich habe nur mal bei Archive.org recherchiert.

Was es mit der cash-hit33.exe auf sich hat - keine Ahnung. 
Hast du sie mal gedownloadet?


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, nein, ich kenne mich damit eigentlich gar nicht aus. Ich habe nur mal bei Archive.org recherchiert.
> 
> Was es mit der cash-hit33.exe auf sich hat - keine Ahnung.
> Hast du sie mal gedownloadet?



Dann habe ich Dich verwechselt, I'm sorry


----------



## dotshead (30 April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Linux-User sollten jetzt wohl doch eher eine kleine Minderheit sein, mich (manchmal) eingeschlossen.
> 
> Den zweiten Punkt von dir habe ich ja auch schon angesprochen, desto mehr Zahlungsmöglichkeiten, desto besser.
> Nur sollte man hier den Projektbetreibern etwas entgegenkommen, Pay-by-Call ist bei Intexus z.B. sehr umständlich einzurichten.



Wilst Du ca. 3 % User missen, weil die Einrichtung einer Voice-Call-Möglichkeit zu schwierig ist?

Setzt deine Kritik an dem Pay-by-Call Verfahren nich auf der falschen Seite an?

Wende dich an A.R. oder M.H., dass sie ein vernünftiges  PBC oder CC-Payment einführen. Oder such dir einen Anbieter, der Dir diese  Möglichkeiten  einräumt.


----------

